# cheapest set up possible



## greenguy (Dec 28, 2009)

trying to set up a 6 five gallon DWC grow under 1000w hps... Any suggestions on how to keep cost down would be great as all supplies will be new! 

The hydro store up the street has rediculous prices...I figure I will get the 5 gallon buckets and net pots at like home depot and the pumps and stones at he fish store

Anyone know the best deal on a 1000w light? on fans? I will need alot so all suggestions are welcome!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 28, 2009)

hydrowholesale.com....1000w start at $150, bulb and all


----------



## greenguy (Dec 28, 2009)

wow great help guys...much appreciated

I am challenging myself to see how cheap I can put this together


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2009)

IMO, a 1000W is overkill for a 3 x 3 space and is going to be really tough to cool.  A 600W will still give you killer lumens and will be so much easier to cool.  You are going to need an air cooled hood and some serious ventilation--bathroom exhaust fans will not cut it here.  Check out can, eclipse, or vortex fans.  

You are going to need buckets that do not let any light through, so either black or other dark color.


----------



## captain1 (Dec 28, 2009)

also stay away from Home depot buckets they allow light to come in. Lowes silver one dont let any for the same price paid $2.30 each for mine.


----------



## greenguy (Dec 28, 2009)

if 4x4x6 + 1000w hps would yield more I will go that route...


----------



## captain1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I run 9 buckets in a square pattern per 1000 hps. If your using a tent 9 fit perfect.


----------



## greenguy (Dec 29, 2009)

what size tent do you use captain? 

...9 is illegal in my state, 6 is the number!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 29, 2009)

LOL--tents come in all different sizes....

A 1000W in a 4 x 4 would be easier to cool, but I see your 6' in height being a problem unless you use some advanced training techniques like LST, supercropping, topping, etc.

I doubt that you can get net posts at HD.  And when buying air pumps, be sure to get them large enough so that your nute solution really "boils"


----------



## zem (Dec 29, 2009)

check this out  net pots cant get cheaper, i use an electronics welding probe and disposable plastic coffee cups and make my own netcups  just an idea


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 29, 2009)

zem said:
			
		

> check this out  net pots cant get cheaper, i use an electronics welding probe and disposable plastic coffee cups and make my own netcups  just an idea



That is a good idea and could be used for larger pots if they will hold up with that many holes in them.  LOL--that is the first time I have ever heard a soldering gun called an "electronics welding probe"


----------



## zem (Dec 29, 2009)

THG they hold up better than i thought  they become tougher with the holes there is a wide variety of sizes and plastic rigidness mine are the smallest most fragile and they hold grow after grow. i was thinkin what a soldering gun is called couldnt remember im not american so i thought "electronics welding probe" lol


----------



## Tater (Dec 29, 2009)

I was going to rib you over the electronics welding probe bit lol.

Oh and one piece of advice, if you want to do DWC with 5 buckets make it a recirculating system with a pump and use one bucket as your control bucket so that you can easily drain and fill the system.  Its a few more bucks but it will save hours of work.  And one BIG air pump is better than a bunch of small cheap ones, they burn ou t quick.


----------



## zem (Dec 29, 2009)

lol mindz its for comparing size of netpot with it


----------



## meds4me (Dec 29, 2009)

captain1 said:
			
		

> also stay away from Home depot buckets they allow light to come in. Lowes silver one dont let any for the same price paid $2.30 each for mine.


Ive been using them with no probs ( orange in color ).


----------



## zem (Dec 30, 2009)

i bought these today 3 pumps, small medium and big, made in china lol 50$ after discount for the three of them


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Ive been using them with no probs ( orange in color ).




You have been one of the lucky few.


----------



## greenguy (Dec 30, 2009)

Alright, we're getting somewhere now...

1) Cheap net pots (home made)
2) Cheap 1000w bulb
3) Cheap tent 4 x 4 x 6ft  $108
4) Cheap pumps (from china)
5) Identified the correct buckets to buy


----------



## greenguy (Dec 30, 2009)

if I have to keep them from growing too tall I can scrog em


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 2, 2010)

yes you can scrog them, but make indivdual screens for each bucket attached to the lid so you can access easier. those pumps you have are water pumps not air pumps. you can hook up a venturi to "inject" air, but not worth it.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Jan 2, 2010)

yeah those pumps are submersable water pumps .... if you put one in each bucket and have the stream of water going straight up so that it shoots outta the resivour and splashes back in it will oxeganate your bucket but i'm not sure how well ....I use submersable pumps in each one of my tubs but the one's i use also have an air intake line on them that i have sitting on the lid of each tub so that they are always putting fresh oxygen into my resivours ...

EZ&SAFE


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 3, 2010)

rudebwoy that air intake is called a venturi, fyi. just so ya know. peace


----------



## Greenhead (Jan 7, 2010)

The Homemade netty is cool what the heck is a 12 Gage shotgun shell for?


----------



## Greenhead (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry missed the reason for the shell:ignore:


----------

